# Skidders



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 31, 2002)

Hello guy's,

I was just wondering what most of you guy's use for skidders??


I just bought a Deere 648G grapple and I'm already in love with it,I've only had it about two weeks now.

What do you like cable/or grapple??


Thanks for any replys


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Aug 1, 2002)

Does'nt any of you own a skidder  you must have some kind of opinion about them


----------



## timbercutter007 (Aug 1, 2002)

The company I work for has 2 JD 540's(cable). I like our bigger one. I've ran an older TimberJack w/ the stick steer, didn't like that. I've also ran a CAT grapple, I really liked the gapple but really hated the CAT (POS due to poor maitanence). I worked with a guy who had an older JD grappler, wish I could have run that machine. I think a JD 648G grapple would be a nice upgrade from our older 540.


----------



## logcutter429 (Aug 1, 2002)

Been working for an outfit who has a 94 cat graple that he bought new 1 operator all these years, still skids 600 ton a week off of me . could do more but o-well was 102 today heat index 107, summer time in Arkansas, don't we love it.


----------



## JimL (Aug 1, 2002)

I have run a JD 580 i think it was. Pretty nice machine. 
I also have ran some Timberjunks before too. Bigest POS i ever steped foot in. I broke 3 axles in 2 days, all 3 times I wasn't even draging anything. 


For skidding on flat ground the grapple is the cats ass. Hills like we got around here cable is the ticket. 
I can only think of one guy around here that has a grapple skidder and he doesn't use it much..


----------



## Ed K (Aug 3, 2002)

I use an old taylor,cable. anyone else have one or ever heard of them? 6-700 is workin him,names jim. I've been doin TSI work on a piece another logger is finishing up, he has the JD 540g its the cats meow for hill terain.


----------



## cybergeek23851 (Aug 8, 2002)

Has anybody tried any products from Franklin Equipment/ Treefarmer before. I live about 10 minutes away from their corporate headquarters/main production facility and I must say that they do produce a good high quality product. I am not saying this because my family has been involved with this company since its startup in the late '50's. I'm saying this because I know that they produce a good product and no I am not part of the drake family.click here to check out the site


----------



## 240 LOGGER (Sep 2, 2002)

I have a TJ 240 cable standard shift, and it works excellent for what I do. They aren't extremely fast, but they skid a big load. I selective cut hardwood in CT. And if that guy in Indiana broke 2 axles in 3 days not pulling, you should get a trophy for operator of the year!


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Sep 3, 2002)

240,

Those Timberjack's are a nice piece of equipment,but I prefer my John Deere's like my 648G grapple skidder Great machine.Timberjack is part of JDnow anyway I believe.

Later Rob...


----------



## sawyer40 (Sep 7, 2002)

I have an old 230 timberjack with a detroit. I like detroits just not in my skidder you cant hear yourself think at the end of the day unless you wear hearing protection.But a good machine very little goes wrong and easy to work on a good pulling machine. The only thing I like about John Deere is the old 450 dozer .I'm not happy about the merger between JD and TJ.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2002)

> Does'nt any of you own a skidder



Why yes, I have a skidder...


----------



## Newfie (Sep 8, 2002)

*Now That's cool*

I like that skidder Kevin. I think it might make a nice addition to my current "skidder," a 97 GMC K1500. I'm slow but efficient.


----------



## Jock (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi Kevin, ever heard of a company in Midland Ontario called Medonte Forestry Services, spent a day with them a couple of years ago around christmas time, (couldnt believe it could actually get that cold) around minus 35, my whole body froze, metal buckle on my camera stuck to my hand, fingers just wouldnt operate, how do you guys work in these conditions? fell a tree and it disappears into about 4' of snow... hows the guy with the skidder find it? I admire what you guys do out there....also ben there last summer and travelled round the lakes from toronto into the states via port huron and up to the soux and back down to toronto, seen a lot of skidding operations on the way and a lot of arb work up in michigan so i had best of both worlds...great country...Jock


----------



## Kevin (Sep 18, 2002)

That name isn`t familiar Jock but Midland is about a day away from where I am in Sault Ste. Marie.
Logging companies are many.
I get to pick and choose the days I work in the bush so I usually stay home when the trees are cracking and it`s so cold your boots squeak when you walk.
-15 to -10c makes for a good day to work in the bush.
Anyone want to go to the beach ...


----------



## mike t (Dec 29, 2005)

Ed K said:


> I use an old taylor,cable. anyone else have one or ever heard of them? 6-700 is workin him,names jim. I've been doin TSI work on a piece another logger is finishing up, he has the JD 540g its the cats meow for hill terain.


Just looked at a taylor cable skidder today . Never heard of one before, wondering what it might be worth and what to look for as far as parts that will wear most. Also want to know if parts are readily avalible.Been skidding with a Ford County tractor and Farmi 3-point hitch winch.Problem I ran into was my tractor is an english made county, so parts are little to no availibility, she,s pretty tired! Just wondering if this would be a step up?
Thanks Mike


----------



## tiny748 (Dec 29, 2005)

hi guys 
our logging job a jd 748e and a 748g both have over 15000 hrs on them and have been brilliant,the 748g is easily the best skidder we have ever owned.before them we had 740ax2,648d,530 cat(pos) ,560timberjack(pos) ,520timberjack(pos) 668clark:censored: 667x2clark(going back now) ,a kmc and a few older internationals a bit before my day.also got a timbco clambuck which can be changed into a grapple skidder hey stihl magnum isnt the g series grapple great


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Tiny ,

Yup I always liked the Deere's personally right now I'm running a 2002 548GIII nice little machine , they only thing is I wish the grapple was a few inches bigger but other than that I like it .

Rob


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2005)

Grapples are the way to go...faster turn times and lower worker's comp from not having that extra guy on the ground. Most of the rigs have a winch set-up also for that extra hard to get stuff. Work a grapple skidder,track or rubber tire, side by side witha cable/choker set-up and see which one gets the wood in. Plus you don't have to listen to the choker setter


----------



## mike385 (Dec 30, 2005)

hello everyone,
I am in central PA and I have a 540B. I love it. I have used CAT, I like them for hillsides because of the how and where the frames twist. They are kinda difficult to get them greasy side up. But for fuel comsuption, Deere is the way. Franklins?? I had a 170 with a cummins and I think it was a winch on wheels. Didn't like it then, and still don't like them.
mike


----------



## PTS (Dec 30, 2005)

Has anyone used the three point mount Grapple type skidders for the back of a tractor. I am considering something like this.

They also have them for the front of a skidloader. Anyone used these. I have a grapple bucket but this allows you to skid the log long ways and not carry it which makes it very wide.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Dec 30, 2005)

*farmi*



PTS said:


> Has anyone used the three point mount Grapple type skidders for the back of a tractor. I am considering something like this.
> 
> They also have them for the front of a skidloader. Anyone used these. I have a grapple bucket but this allows you to skid the log long ways and not carry it which makes it very wide.




check out this thread 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=26571


----------



## Kleek (Jan 5, 2006)

PTS, I have a Nokka 3pt grapple on the back of my JD 5320. It is a very efficient way to skid tree tops, logs or whole trees. It is a sturdy unit and has given me no trouble.


----------

